# Bald Spot



## Carina (Jul 28, 2009)

A few days ago I saw that my girl Twinky has a bald spot behind her ear. 
At first I thought she got it from playing with the other girl Pebbles, when
they have their little play-fights. But it wasn't bloody and didn't appear to be
tender or scabby. We touched the spot and she didn't mind at all.
She doesn't scratch it a lot either, so I don't know if it could be mites or
lice.
I waited for a few days now, in the hopes the fur would just grow back and
everything would be fine. But it doesn't seem like any fur is coming back.
Do rats have super slow fur growth?

Anyway, I attached a picture so you guys can see it and hopefully help me
how she got that and if I have to do something.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

It's probably barbering if the skin is perfect. You may have a barberer in your mischief 

Info on barbering: http://ratguide.com/health/integumentary_skin/barbering.php


----------



## Carina (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks!!!
That's interesting. I didn't know about all this.
As long as she's not hurt and it's nothing to be really concerned about.


----------



## cami (Mar 15, 2009)

she will be fine my rat barbers her fur on her legs all the time


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

cami said:


> she will be fine my rat barbers her fur on her legs all the time


I wonder if that is due to boredom of being alone. (I think she's a lone rat?)


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Stace87 said:


> cami said:
> 
> 
> > she will be fine my rat barbers her fur on her legs all the time
> ...


If she's a lone rat it very well could be. They can become bored and neurotic.


----------



## rattytotallyradical (Apr 5, 2013)

@Carina- Did you ever figure out the source of your rat's bald spot? My rat has one that looks just like your picture and I'm wondering where to start. Her sister doesn't have bald spots so I think I'm ruling out mites. Any advice?


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

This is a very old thread and will be locked. I encourage you to create a new thread for your questions


----------

